# What happens with Hedley ?



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I read in this morning edition of "La Presse" that the group would have lost support from the music and show industry apparently because of misconduct allegations...
Is this fake news ?!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't follow the band, but I read this morning that the opening act for the show last night backed out and that their management group quit. Pretty radical moves for fake news.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hedley Were Allegedly Investigated for Drugging Underage Concertgoer


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ronmac said:


> I don't follow the band, but I read this morning that the opening act for the show last night backed out and that their management group quit. Pretty radical moves for fake news.


IF is is fake news. Serious allegations. I hope they investigate thouroughly


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I personally know about this, and all I can say is....nothing at this time.

Edit: on second thought, I think I can say something if it's true: they sent a limo for my underage niece and her friend years ago for a concert. And, based on the discussion I had with my niece and her friend, if Hedley wanted to screw an underager, he easily could have. Whether or not he did...I have no idea. Pretty inappropriate for an uncle to ask about things like this.

Sounds like my niece's friend (I'm hoping not my niece) got a "lobster dinner", if that makes sense. So, I suppose you _could_ assume.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

All that really doesn't sound good for the band. You can't hide that kind of behavior forever, it's going to come & bite you at some point.

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Imagine that. A rock band (albeit, a pop rock band), being involved (allegedly) with sex and drugs. Who could see that coming? Has that ever happened before?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Imagine that. A rock band (albeit, a pop rock band), being involved (allegedly) with sex and drugs. Who could see that coming? Has that ever happened before?


odd behaviour for a 'pop' rock band


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Imagine that. A rock band (albeit, a pop rock band), being involved (allegedly) with sex and drugs. Who could see that coming? Has that ever happened before?


I hear you but drugging an underage person is not cool.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

C'mon, what you think it's the 70's still?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

keto said:


> C'mon, what you think it's the 70's still?



She looks to be about 14. Did she ever come forward to complain?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> She looks to be about 14. Did she ever come forward to complain?


More like wrote a book about how awesome it was and what a great time she had.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Guncho said:


> I hear you but drugging an underage person is not cool.


I didn't say it was.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) I doubt that there would be many protests at Jerry Lee Lewis concerts, or that any awards he has received would be withdrawn.
2) Folks should probably watch the film "Almost Famous" or read one of the various groupie memoirs like that of Pamela Des Barres.

I say this not to excuse anyone - people do reprehensible things when they're wasted or think they're deserving - but if one is going to come down hard on Hedley for past misdeeds, and wish to be consistent, then you're going to have a very long line of people to work your way through, likely including some who are knighted or have other high honours bestowed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> 1) I doubt that there would be many protests at Jerry Lee Lewis concerts, or that any awards he has received would be withdrawn.
> 2) Folks should probably watch the film "Almost Famous" or read one of the various groupie memoirs like that of Pamela Des Barres.
> 
> I say this not to excuse anyone - people do reprehensible things when they're wasted or think they're deserving - but if one is going to come down hard on Hedley for past misdeeds, and wish to be consistent, then you're going to have a very long line of people to work your way through, likely including some who are knighted or have other high honours bestowed.


Making the world a safe, responisble place is a slippery slope.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Yes Hedley are shitty dudes and this has been going on for years.

2. I hope it ends their careers 2b. Too bad everyone still idolizes Page...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Imagine that. A rock band (albeit, a pop rock band), being involved (allegedly) with sex


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I hope, solely for the sake of the girls involved, these are not true, or widely over exaggerated. As for the band.... _meh_!

These guys could easily disappear from the whole recording industry, (or face of the earth) and I probably wouldn't notice. I was in sales a long time ago, and during visits to stores and restaurants I was subjecting to their... "music". It is God awful! The lead singer is a Adam Levine wanna-be. But why would you want to be?? "_He's a Harley Davidson guy, in a Moped band_"


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

At first i thought it was a harsh move by their management...but, in the whole #metoo world, i dont think anyone has anyones back when it comes to allegations like this...but, also as these stories have been around for some time, maybe their management is just done dealing with it

After looking at 'lobster dinner' on urban dictionary...i hope its not the same thing @adcandour 

I have absolutely no idea what any of Hedleys songs are...and if it werent for them coming through here every year, id forgoet about them too


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've had several guitar students interested in learning Hedley songs, all young to mid teens. I guess now I have a better excuse to refuse them. 

Times change, and behaviour, acceptance, and tolerance with them. In this day in age, folks should recognize they can't get away with the shit the rockers of history enjoyed. Hedley were risk takers and they failed. It might just assure them a footnote in the history of popular [sic] music.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like statutory rape to me, although with rohypnol involved it goes well beyond consensual, under-age or not.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ezcomes said:


> After looking at 'lobster dinner' on urban dictionary...i hope its not the same thing @adcandour


It looks like the meaning has morphed over the years.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

"lobster dinner"

Curiosity got the best of me and I looked it up...wow. Guess the days of courting a nice girl, doing fun things to get to know each other better and considering holding her hand and a good night kiss a wonderful evening are all but gone.

That's disturbing, although it explains a lot of the problems in society.

That being said, I laughed at the south park thing above.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I do not know what to think... Hedley hold their shows in Laval, Quebec, Halifax., and so on... There were only 2600 persons in Quebec city's new huge coliseum, but tickets did not sell that much even before the allegations...
Each time, the group annouced to play first part did not show.
But I am amazed by the fans continuing to follow : according to photos, women count for the great mjority of fans.
One could ask : Did they not hear about #metoo ?!
Or, maybe the movement of the pendulum is getting back to some middle point...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

brucew said:


> "lobster dinner"
> 
> Curiosity got the best of me and I looked it up...wow. Guess the days of courting a nice girl, doing fun things to get to know each other better and considering holding her hand and a good night kiss a wonderful evening are all but gone.
> 
> ...


Just about anybody can add something to the dictionary. Doesn't make it a thing. Sounds like something an 11 year old boy who's never seen a real lobster or had sex would concoct.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Hoggard arrested today...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mawmow said:


> Hoggard arrested today...


Yup

Douchebag

Hedley lead singer Jacob Hoggard charged with sexual assault | CBC News


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

It's all fun and games until your rape victim comes forward.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> All that really doesn't sound good for the band. You can't hide that kind of behavior forever, it's going to come & bite you at some point.
> 
> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


Exactly! Look at Cosby. He got away with this type of behavior for decades and now it’s biting him in the ass, not to mention the PTSD his victims have suffered and will suffer. These situations caused by a totally selfish piece of shit really hit home.

This is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The band named themselves after the hardworking BC town that one or more of them came from ( Things to Do - Hedley BC ). Now that town is going to get stuck with the mental association people will have with whatever objectionable behaviour Hoggard engaged in.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The band named themselves after the hardworking BC town that one or more of them came from ( Things to Do - Hedley BC ). Now that town is going to get stuck with the mental association people will have with whatever objectionable behaviour Hoggard engaged in.


As most folks have a very short memory/attention span, and it is getting very little media attention (outside of the entertainment news), it will not stick for long.

I still can't believe how many parents willingly took their daughters to a show after the news broke back in February. WTFWTT!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To answer the O.P.'s question. They are gone. Even if they reform without major offender, they could never, ever, run under that name again. Even if two of them started another band with another name, they would still be tainted by the forever scandal of Hedley.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Player99 said:


> It's all fun and games until your rape victim comes forward.


I truly hope your current or future partner comes across this post.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I truly hope your current or future partner comes across this post.


Get thee to a nunnery.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Get thee to a nunnery.


 Lose the faux Shakesperean shtick and please explain what you mean.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Lose the faux Shakesperean shtick and please explain what you mean.


You explain what you mean.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Is there a reason why everyone in this thread is busy sharpening their axes?

The guy was charged.... not convicted.

Afford him the same (albeit guarded) benefit of the doubt that you would want should you ever land in any type of legal altercation.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

keto said:


> C'mon, what you think it's the 70's still?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Player99 said:


> She looks to be about 14. Did she ever come forward to complain?


Wasn't she 13?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

While I think it is inexcusable for any grown up to have sex with an underage girl but at the same time I remember what it was like out there girls would throw them self's at rockers and offer them self's up to them freely from as far back as I recall and when you look around these days 15 looks more like 25.
We weren't there so we will never know what really went down if this is just a case of Hoggart being a pig or a kid trying to get closer then they need to. I recall when Gordon Lightfoot came to Vancouver the place I was staying at the women there said she had a relationship with him at a young age ( don't know the age ) and I can remember being at a Lighthouse gathering where younger girls were trying to pick up the guys happens all the time in the business and they knew why they were going where they were and what was going to happen so I am Not a Hedley lover but I am not stupid either and know that there is always 3 sides to everyone's truth.
And as for them being gone I doubt it if he gets cleared we have seen it in the past and because of the Donald we shall see it today and for the future.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> To answer the O.P.'s question. They are gone. Even if they reform without major offender, they could never, ever, run under that name again. Even if two of them started another band with another name, they would still be tainted by the forever scandal of Hedley.


As I Lay Dying say otherwise.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well folks, it's now 2020 and I was running an old play-list. Hedley came on. Wow, did they ever vanish off the earth quickly & completely.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> Well folks, it's now 2020 and I was running an old play-list. Hedley came on. Wow, did they ever vanish off the earth quickly & completely.


The leader singer was charged with 2 counts of sexual assault causing bodily harm


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> The leader singer was charged with 2 counts of sexual assault causing bodily harm


That will do it.

Hero to zero in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

No opinion on guilt....... but the trial is still one year away. 

Hedley frontman Jacob Hoggard to face trial in 2021

Innocent or guilty, this is a career killer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The band named themselves after the hardworking BC town that one or more of them came from ( Things to Do - Hedley BC ). Now that town is going to get stuck with the mental association people will have with whatever objectionable behaviour Hoggard engaged in.


Since this came back up, did you ever go to Hedley? I don't think any of the guys was from there......in the mid 50's there might have been 200 people, max. Used to have a music festival there before it moved to Merritt and about the only thing the place had going for it was for a while you could have bought almost all the town for less than $500,000. My first father in law had a friend there who had two Douglas sidecar rigs. Nice bikes. That was in '73. 
As far as Hoggard goes, he's lucky at the moment he's outside. The assault charges might get him smacked around for a bit.....the interference is a different matter.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

They did an open air show here some years ago. I didn't go. A couple of town girls got invited onstage and enjoyed Hoggard's attentions perhaps a little too publicly. Some people were upset at how far they went.


----------

